# [BATCH] Verschieben einer Datei sowie erstellen einer .txt auf einem Netzlaufwerk



## Shack (15. Juli 2015)

Moin moin!

Ich habe da ein Problem mit meiner Batch Datei ich möchte eine Datei von einem Netzlaufwerk auf den Desktop verschieben und dann dort wo die Datei ausgeschnitten wurde eine .txt erstellen. genau da ist der Punkt wo es nicht funktioniert, die Batch will einfach nicht die .txt auf dem Netzlaufwerk erstellen. Hier der Code:


```
@echo off
 
:VARIABLEN
 
REM Eingabe der Datei
                                            
echo Welche JAB Nummer?
SET /P EINGABE=
    cls
 
    move "\\UNC-Pfad\Ablage\Testordner-Schlussberichte\SB_%EINGABE%_*.docx" "C:\Users\%username%\Desktop\"
 
    if %errorlevel% 1 goto Reverse
 
    EINGABE > \\UNC-Pfad\Ablage\Testordner-Schlussberichte\SB_%EINGABE%_*_in_bearbeitung_bei_%username%.txt
    goto EXIT
 
:Reverse
 
    move "C:\Users\%username%\Desktop\SB_%EINGABE%_*.docx" net use "\\UNC-Pfad\Ablage\Testordner-Schlussberichte\"
    goto EXIT
 
:EXIT
 
echo "--> fertig <--"
 
pause
```
 
Ne Ahnung warum das verschieben geht der Rest aber nicht? Danke für jede Hilfe!

Gruß

Shack


----------



## Bullja (31. August 2015)

wurde die txt Datei gar nicht erstellt oder war die einfach nur leer?
echo %EINGABE% > "\\UNC-Pfad..." wäre korrekter.


----------

